# Which materials can be used to attach things in hamster cages



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm considering putting some wood things in a cage, but am not sure what one can use to attach things. I'm a bit ignorant on DIY stuff. I'd be grateful if anyone could give me some clues.

1. For example if this wicker bridge was used as a ladder or bridge how would it attach to shelves like these? Could one use a very small hook and screw eye? Maybe a hook at the end of the bridge and a screw eye under the shelf, so the bridge overlaps the shelf underneath??? If so what material can they be and where would one get them from.

2. Another ladder like this already has a hook attached to it - I suppose a hole could be made in the shelf to put this through.

3. I've been told that school glue can be used but I'm not keen to use glue unless absolutely necessary. I've also been told that natural hemp twine can be used but there is nothing on the shelf to tie anything to.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Velcro is a wonder to behold.
Get the sticky velcro dots from a DIY store and you can put as many as you want on to attach the accessories to the shelves. I use them in my mouse cage to attach their water bottles to the tank. 
Using the hooks will also work. 
You can also try attaching a wire mesh to the underside of the shelves using small screws that way it will give you a free form frame work to attach any of the bridges etc using the eyelets that are on the toys and some cable tidies. That way they are totally safe for your pet. If using cable tidies you can make them extra secure by cutting off the excess and using a soldering iron to seal the ends. You can cut them off and move things around at a later date if you want to.


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Velcro is a wonder to behold.
> Get the sticky velcro dots from a DIY store and you can put as many as you want on to attach the accessories to the shelves. I use them in my mouse cage to attach their water bottles to the tank.
> Using the hooks will also work.
> You can also try attaching a wire mesh to the underside of the shelves using small screws that way it will give you a free form frame work to attach any of the bridges etc using the eyelets that are on the toys and some cable tidies. That way they are totally safe for your pet. If using cable tidies you can make them extra secure by cutting off the excess and using a soldering iron to seal the ends. You can cut them off and move things around at a later date if you want to.


Thanks. Hadn't thought of velcro. I was trying to avoid things with glues but the hamster should not have access to it so it should be OK. Brilliant idea.


----------

